# New Owner



## hookerp (Sep 20, 2008)

*New Owner of 850 Tractor (No Laughing)*

OK! I have a really silly question. I just bought an 850. The guy I bought it from drove it on to the trailer for me, so I guess I should have paid more attention.

How do you start this thing? I know it has a glow plug and it has to be warmed up. I did that, put it in neutral and pushed in the clutch. Nothing! 

What am I missing? I can't play with my know toy, HELP


----------



## DreaminGreen (Jul 2, 2008)

hookerp, sorry I am not familiar with the 850. As such this is only a guess, but perhaps their is a fuel shut off that is closed? Good Luck, I hope you enjoy your tractor.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Is the engine cranking over?
The hand throttle on the 850 is also the fuel shut down. (pulling the hand throttle all the way back shuts down the engine).
The hand throttle needs to be pushed ahead slightly for the engine to start.


----------



## hookerp (Sep 20, 2008)

It is not doing anything. I tend to think I am not clearing a safety somewhere. I think I need an owners manual. The handle you are talking about is on the right hand side, correct? I'll try this and see what happens. 


I may have to bite the big one and call the guy I bought it from ans ask some questions.


----------



## hookerp (Sep 20, 2008)

I figured it out. I still had the PTO engauged.

I am one happy bush hogger!


----------

